# Stay longer than 90 days on Cyprus



## Anorway (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi.

Me and my two kids came from Norway January 4th and are leaving June 27th back to Norway. Does anyone know if I need to fix some papers/visa? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit (Oct 25, 2019)

What nationality are you?
Where you come from doesn't always mean that's your nationality too.


----------



## Anorway (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi.

Born and raised in Norway


----------

